# show & shine?



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

is ne1 going to the show and shine comp on the 24th of this montha at AC components in Portadown?! Is it still on?


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

you serious? didnt realise it was the 24th, day before carnology show... eek


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

I was considering it, off work today so gave the focus a polish then glazed then a nice coat of swissol BOS  Not sure if I can be bothered due to the crap weather, I had it perfectly clean today then it started to snow!! Quickly put into the carport for protection lol Think its a bit early in the year for show and shines.

Clarke


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

R6TH M said:


> you serious? didnt realise it was the 24th, day before carnology show... eek


its on your door step!! think of it as a dry run!! excuse the pun.:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

nooo actually its on neal's doorstep lol.. and my car will be clean for the sunday


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

R6TH M said:


> nooo actually its on neal's doorstep lol.. and my car will be clean for the sunday


sorry just now I know where ur at I always see the Yaris there!!!!

Remember keep ur town in business by keeping ur business in town and all that!!!


----------



## Moddie (May 27, 2006)

interesting! i cant go to carnology so ill go to this instead int he car


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

i have to go to dublin in the morning.. I wonder if there is a section for show & boggin'!! or show and need a shine!!


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

Ronnie said:


> sorry just now I know where ur at I always see the Yaris there!!!!
> 
> Remember keep ur town in business by keeping ur business in town and all that!!!


Stalker  :lol:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Right i was at AC today and the show is now going to be on the 28th April not the Sat as there was a clash with another show and there will now be cars comming over from England as well so dont go on Saturday guys..:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## matty_corsa (Dec 19, 2006)

hmm will be at carnology but am working on the 24th bummer


----------

